# [FEHLER]hakkar in IF!



## Galadrium (28. März 2006)

hallo ich ahbe da ein fehler gefunden

wen ich auf hakkar klicke kommt »http://www.blasc.de/?n=14834« 

und da steht der hakkar aus zul doch tazächlich in IF!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg

galadrium


----------



## B3N (28. März 2006)

Skandal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab Hakkar mal entfernt, da die Seite noch im Cache liegt, kann es noch bis zu 8 Stunden dauern bis der Verweis zu Ironforge unter Hakkar verschwindet. 

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Rohan (28. März 2006)

Hängt das denn immer noch mit den "privaten" Servern zusammen? Oder konntet ihr das Problem bereits beheben?

(NPC tauchen dort auf wo sie nicht hin sollen, gleich Beispiel Eröffnungspost)


----------



## B3N (28. März 2006)

Das ist ein Problem von dem alle Datenbank leider betroffen sind. Wie es scheint ist WoW da nicht ganz so schnell wenn man z.B. portet oder ähnliches und man aber noch ein Target im Ziel hat scheint dieses dann eine falsche Zone zugewiesen zu bekommen.
Mit privaten Server hängt dies unter Umständen zusätzlich zusammen, wobei ich auf ersteres Tippe.

Verhindern kann man sowas schlecht, ausser ständige Kontrolle.


----------



## Possible (31. März 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Problem von dem alle Datenbank leider betroffen sind. Wie es scheint ist WoW da nicht ganz so schnell wenn man z.B. portet oder ähnliches und man aber noch ein Target im Ziel hat scheint dieses dann eine falsche Zone zugewiesen zu bekommen.
> Mit privaten Server hängt dies unter Umständen zusätzlich zusammen, wobei ich auf ersteres Tippe.
> 
> Verhindern kann man sowas schlecht, ausser ständige Kontrolle.
> [post="110490"][/post]​



könnte man nicht das addon soweit erweitern, das es sich nur sachen merkt wo die mobs in reichweite sind (an hand von inrange für halt spell x)
und das mit denn illegalen server versucht zu unterbinden in dem man das addon auch nicht aufzeichnen lässt wenn der realmname keiner ist den ihr kennt?
die frage ist eigentlich nur ob sich der aufwand lohnt, weiß nicht wieviele falsch einträge so auftauchen
mir gerade ist aber selber beim gläubigen und schattenkunst set aufgefallen das bosse sowohl in der "Blackrockspitze" als auch im "Der Blackrock" stehen^^

Hab mir den code von eurem profiler zwar noch net angeschaut, aber ich denke das es doch machbar sein müsste zumindest den reichweitenchek beim aufzeichnen einzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Possi


----------



## LytHmoG (6. April 2006)

hi

apropos hakkar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem gelben text wird das sonderzeichen (...) offensichtlich nicht richtig angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LytH

EDIT: im forum tuts das anscheinend ... aber klickt mal auf den link dann seht ihr was ich meine: â&#128;¦


----------

